# breeding nets?



## callum104 (Oct 23, 2008)

hey,
i have some pregnant mollies in my biorb at the moment and wondered if a breeding net is needed?
If so would a normal breeding net fit or are there special biorb nets?

thanks,
Callum :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Given that the opening of the BiOrb is so small, I doubt a regular square breeding net would fit in there. I'd just let Nature take its course. :hmm:


----------



## callum104 (Oct 23, 2008)

kk thanks for help :2thumb:

do you know if the pleco or catfish in my tank will try to eat them?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

callum104 said:


> do you know if the pleco or catfish in my tank will try to eat them?


Live bearer babies normally stay at the top of the tank. Pop some floating oxygenators in (plants) and they should hide in there. The pleco and catfish should hopefully leave them alone at the top of the tank there


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, the biggest biorb i know of is 60litres?.. depending on species, i think your going to have an overgrown fish soon.


----------



## Haslam87 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've managed to fit a breeding net into a Biorb before, but I had to do some DIY to it first. Mollies can produce a lot of babies as we all know, I had around 47 the last time mine birthed so yeah you're going to have a crowded tank!

Talking from my own experiences, my catfish enjoyed eating any babies that were hiding. Live beared babies tend to drop straight to the bottom and look for hiding places, the Biorb can be quite good for this given the media it has at the bottom.


----------

